
METAFONT (1984) - Tomte
http://tug.ctan.org/systems/knuth/dist/mf/mf.web
======
svat
Two points:

\- This is not from 1984; its the _current_ version of the raw (`.web`) source
of METAFONT, which was first (re-)written in 1984 and last updated in 2014.
The original Metafont (MF79) was written in the SAIL programming language;
this is the rewrite in the WEB programming language (Pascal+TeX) that has been
used since 1984. DEK still maintains it; he'll next look at any reported bugs
etc, and update the program in 2020.
([https://cs.stanford.edu/~knuth/abcde.html#bugs](https://cs.stanford.edu/~knuth/abcde.html#bugs))

\- The raw .web source (linked here) is not intended to be read directly; the
whole point of WEB is that you're supposed to read the typeset version
instead. Here for example: [http://texdoc.net/texmf-
dist/doc/generic/knuth/mf/mf.pdf](http://texdoc.net/texmf-
dist/doc/generic/knuth/mf/mf.pdf)

